# What HDMI version does the 722k have?



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

I looked high and low but can't find the answer. 

What HDMI version does the 722k have?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Given its chipset, I'm pretty sure it's 1.1. But it really doesn't make a lot of difference, since it is fully able to support the maximum capabilities of the satellite receiver.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

My 722 says under Menu > 6 > 3 > Select "Analysis" > HDMI Test > Scroll in the "Disp. Info" window to "Info 1" and half way down the list it should say the TV, and I presume what the receiver is, and mine says Version 1.3. Which is a past standard at the time most of these came out.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It really doesn't matter for any of us:



> HDMI 1.0 - HDMI 1.0 combines a digital video signal (standard or high-definition) with a two-channel audio signal over a single cable, such as between an HDMI-equipped DVD player and Television.
> 
> HDMI 1.1 - This version adds the ability to transfer not only video and two-channel audio over a single cable, but also added the ability to transfer Dolby Digital, DTS, and DVD-Audio surround signals, as well up to 7.1 channels of PCM audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for some answers.

I guess to rephrase the question is, i want to run the HDMI cable from the 722k receiver straight to the flat panel TV. 

Will i get the sound from it?

Thanks


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

chris03053 said:


> Thanks for some answers.
> 
> I guess to rephrase the question is, i want to run the HDMI cable from the 722k receiver straight to the flat panel TV.
> 
> ...


Current specs of HDMI include up to 8 channels (7.1) of audio. That's beauty of it. So, yes.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My 722K feeds through my Sony Surround sound unit via HDMI and does DD5.1 very well.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> My 722K feeds through my Sony Surround sound unit via HDMI and does DD5.1 very well.


My 722K feeds through my Pioneer Elite SC-07 and HDMI audio is unlistenable (frequent dropouts). I have no issues with other HDMI audio sources feeding the Pioneer. Some AVR's seem better able to tolerate the 722K's HDMI audio but I know there are many AVR's that do not.


----------



## Ambavi (Sep 26, 2007)

So, if you have 4 years old TV with older HDMI socket and buy the latest version of the HDMI cable (1.4a), does it support the audio? In other word, do you have to have a latest version of the socket that match with HDMI cable version?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ambavi said:


> So, if you have 4 years old TV with older HDMI socket and buy the latest version of the HDMI cable (1.4a), does it support the audio? In other word, *do you have to have a latest version of the socket that match with HDMI cable version?*


No.
You messed up with physical interface (socket/plug dimensions) and signal's parameters.

Adding to that SW level [VSI, EDID tables] for more confusing.


----------



## GPM (Sep 2, 2004)

BarryG said:


> My 722K feeds through my Pioneer Elite SC-07 and HDMI audio is unlistenable (frequent dropouts). I have no issues with other HDMI audio sources feeding the Pioneer. Some AVR's seem better able to tolerate the 722K's HDMI audio but I know there are many AVR's that do not.


Barry,

Are you using the HDMI pass through on standby function of your SC-07 (I'm assuming the SC-07 supports that)? That's where the HDMI signal from the 722 should pass through the SC-07 when the receiver is in standby. I'm trying to get that to work with a VSX-32 and can't get the signal from the 722 to trigger the Pioneer receiver to fire up the HDMI connection. All settings in the Pioneer and my Samsung PN63C8000 seem to be correct.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

GPM said:


> Barry,
> 
> Are you using the HDMI pass through on standby function of your SC-07 (I'm assuming the SC-07 supports that)? That's where the HDMI signal from the 722 should pass through the SC-07 when the receiver is in standby. I'm trying to get that to work with a VSX-32 and can't get the signal from the 722 to trigger the Pioneer receiver to fire up the HDMI connection. All settings in the Pioneer and my Samsung PN63C8000 seem to be correct.


Pioneer only supports CEC/HDMI Control products for that function.

Obviously, these STB's aren't CEC.

It was only recently introduced on the newer models (I have an SC-37) and it wasn't on the 07 or 27)...

The recent Yamaha and Denon products (in addition to the brand new Onkyo 3008 and 5008) actually pass through _any_ HDMI signal in standby (either last or your choice...)

Pioneer didn't go that route.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chris03053 said:


> I guess to rephrase the question is, i want to run the HDMI cable from the 722k receiver straight to the flat panel TV. ...


Don't understand why the question. *All* versions will provide video and audio to a TV.


----------



## GPM (Sep 2, 2004)

FilmMixer said:


> Pioneer only supports CEC/HDMI Control products for that function.
> 
> Obviously, these STB's aren't CEC.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Having reviewed all my settings I figured that was going to be the case. The TV and AVR are both new so I've been busy all weekend getting everything set up. Unless and until Dish comes out with a box that is CEC compliant, it looks like I'll be going with an HDMI splitter to accomplish what I need.


----------

